# B & S 17.5 HP Intek Starter Problems



## MickB (Aug 21, 2006)

I installed new brushes and the starter won't do anything? The solenoid will click..that's all. Tried off of the engine..same thing? Thanks..Mick


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

first, make sure that the battery is fully charged and in good condition, and the cables have a good connection. If the battery is satisfactory and the connections are good, then using either a screwdriver, metal rod or jumper wire, activate the starter solenoid by jumping across the large terminal on the solenoid where the heavy battery wire connects, to the small terminal on the solenoid where the light starter switch connects. If the solenoid makes a single click sound and if starter motor spins, then the solenoid (and starter motor) is good. If nothing happens, check the wire connections on the terminals and that the solenoid is properly grounded. If it is grounded and still nothing happens, or if the solenoid makes a continuous clicking sound, replace the solenoid. If the ignition switch won't activate the solenoid, then check for a blown fuse, the wiring, safety switches or replace the starter switch.


----------



## MickB (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Peppy...I will try this!


----------



## MickB (Aug 21, 2006)

The solenoid is mounted to the frame, and has two large posts...one connected to the battery...the other to the starter. I took starter off of mower...connected hot wire to it...it did nothing?


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

Did you have the starter grounded?


----------



## MickB (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes..maybe need to try grounding it better?


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes make sure you have a good ground. if anything, mount it back onto the frame and just make a jumper wire to bypass the solenoid


----------



## MickB (Aug 21, 2006)

I will try that. If that doesn't work...any ideas to try next?


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

Make sure that the gear teeth are not binding. Also, I guess i should ask, this is the original starter for this motor right? if it is then the next thng I would check is the condition of the starter motor. Disassemble it and observe the wire windings. If they're dark brown in color, then the motor is burned up. But if the windings are light brown or "bronze" in color, then they're in good condition. Clean the commutater (the part where the brushes make contact) on a wire wheel and clean the shaft bushings. Lubricate the bushings with motor oil and then reassemble the starter. If the engine still won't crank over easy, then either the ignition timing is too advanced or the compression release isn't working. This is repaired by resetting the valve clearances to specs.


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

I should also stress to make sure the *battery is fully charged and in good condition* If you have to, get another battery. If this motor was running BEFORE you changed the brushes, then the problem lies somewhere in there. The last thing I would do is a voltage drop test.


----------



## MickB (Aug 21, 2006)

I think you just answered the problem. The windings are dark in color. This means that the motor is burned up right? I bet these starters are expensive aren't they?


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

Best bet is to shop around. DO NOT BUY A USED ONE unless your receive an unconditional guarantee that it's good. Otherwise, there's a chance that it's either 90% wore out, burned up or the magnets are broken. look to spend around $100 depending


----------

